

Windows 7 share tops XP for the first time in U.S. - aglayav
http://gs.statcounter.com/#os-US-monthly-201003-201104

======
melling
Would be great if all those users upgraded their browsers to IE9, even if
they've already switched to Chrome or Firefox. <http://www.beautyoftheweb.com>

------
ck2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2423636>

